# 211k vs 722k DVR features?



## kcobra (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm going to be switching over to E* in a couple weeks and had a question about the 211k DVR capability. Other than the additional tuners is there any difference between the DVR functionality of the 722k vs the 211k?

I understand that there is only a one-time $40 fee to turn on the DVR functionality on all 211k receivers on the account and no monthly fee. I'm trying to decide if the $6 more per month DVR fee is worth it on the 722k. Buying the external USB drives is not an issue. Also, with two 211k's I'd have HD on both TV's instead of just one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would say last point is winning one.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the 211, and just added an external hard drive (500 GB) to it.
The fact that it "turns it into" a DVR is very cool, and works flawlessly for SD and HD channels!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish has a lease limit of 3 receivers, so you might need to consider that if you have more TVs to connect.

You might also consider the 612 instead of the 211. It's certainly more expensive, but each 612 gets you 2 sat tuners, while a DVR-converted 211 only gives you one.


----------



## workhorse_01 (Apr 2, 2010)

i have a vip211 with a 500gb hard drive it works very well i wish it was a dual tuner.


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

workhorse_01 said:


> i have a vip211 with a 500gb hard drive it works very well i wish it was a dual tuner.


With an off the air antenna it becomes dual tuner dvr.


----------



## hzhao (May 10, 2006)

I switched most of my 622 to 211k recently, with reduced receiver fee ($17 vs. $7) after first receiver, it works very well for me. I don't really using the Dual tunner feature that much if not at all, and never used my 622 for second TV either..... Besides, 211K runs much cooler than 622, and no fan noise at all. I have been using WD 500GB drives for 211Ks, never miss a beat.

If say anything different in DVR function, I found with 211K, the fast forward does not make any difference between 4x, 15x..... But not really care.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Another point that I haven't read is that (for now) the 722 can handle a larger external hard drive. The 211 is limited to 1TB. When the 211 can handle something larger... well, only Dish can answer.:sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

because 722 use the drive as EHD, ie additional to system drive, while 411/211 using different kind of disk storage - system disk, ie main one


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Adding the hard drive to a 211k also enables the expanded guide data, forget the actual number of days, but it's like the difference between having only a week of guide data without the drive and at least 3 weeks or more with it. That is very helpful when looking ahead to record future shows/events. Also by adding the external HD it provides a little additional detail in the info screen, such as episode number and original air date. The 722 already has this data, by adding the EHD to the 211 then it too gains this capability.

The only down side is with the EHD a receiver reset takes longer (a lot longer) because you have to download 3X as much guide data as before.

Still it's (IMO) a very worthwhile option.

Go with the 722 only if you absolutely require 2 satellite tuners (giving you the ability to simultaneously record 2 satellite channels. With the 722 and an OTA antenna you can actually record 3 simultaneously plus watch something you've already previously recorded. The 211 + external HD option yields 1 less simultaneous satellite recording, meaning you can record a sat channel, but not 2 unless one is OTA. Most of the time it's not an issue. Most of my recording is when I'm not there or else sleeping.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's 48 Hrs vs 7-9 days of EPG.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

So I could drop my old 511 and add another 211k and come out cheaper per month? I already have one 211k with a EHD so I was under the impression I wouldn't have to pay $40 again for a second unit. That added 6 bucks a month would be gonzo...I may have to look into that.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Hunter844, you've got it right.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Hunter844, you've got it right.


I'll look into it. I think I already did this and figured out because I've got "DVR Advantage" that wouldn't be gaining anything because my programming would have to change or something. I can't remember.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Hunter844 said:


> I'll look into it. I think I already did this and figured out because I've got "DVR Advantage" that wouldn't be gaining anything because my programming would have to change or something. I can't remember.


You don't have DVR Advantage anymore. None of us do. That plan went away on February 1st of this year.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> You don't have DVR Advantage anymore. None of us do. That plan went away on February 1st of this year.


Shows how much I pay attention. :hurah:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I have read that the 211k, will allow me to record OTA in the background and still watch the Sat tuner live. Is this correct?


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have read that the 211k, will allow me to record OTA in the background and still watch the Sat tuner live. Is this correct?


Yes.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

newsman said:


> Yes.


Thank you. I am getting real close to getting a 922k, and replace my 722k, and maybe pick up a 211k, and just drop 2nd 722. Getting real close to pulling the trigger on this one.


----------

